# Favorite 3 restaurants in Nuevo Vallarta, Puerto Vallarta and Bucieras



## lovemylabradoodle (Nov 7, 2010)

Trying to get a list together for our trip over winter break. Would loveto know everyones top 3 favorite places to eat in Nuevo, PV and Bucieras.

We have not been there in 2 years so I am sure there are many new restaurants.

We love Seafood, Italian and Mexican food. However, are open to all suggestions!!!!

We will be traveling with another family. 
I know we will hit fajita republic in Nuevo and Pipi's in PV!


----------



## Zib (Nov 9, 2010)

We found Laguna in Nuevo last year and it is now our very favorite!  It's on the street going back to town from Mayan.  You know Fahita Republic, another we like.  There is (or WAS , hope it's still) a very good Italian restaurant at the Palya Del Sol resort next to Flamingos.
And we found a couple good ones near Mayan Sea Gardens but I can't remember the names.  Walk across the street by the bus stop and continue on to the harbor.  You'll find several there.  As I remember there was one we liked on a corner as we first approached the water front.  Sorry I can't remember more.  
     In Bucerias, our favorite is Mark's. There are lots of really good restaurants in Bucerias.  Karen's on the beach at the Costa Dorado resort is a nice one.   We've only had breakfast & lunch there  It's south of the Plaza.  Eva's Brick House (has early bird dinners for less) and Adriatico (pricy but worth it for a splurge!) are two others that we have tried and like very much.
     After years of going to Puerto Vallarta our most favorite is still Le Bistro.  
We never miss that one for dinner, at least once, and it has excellent breakfasts also.  We always make sure we take our guests there.  We usually go to Pipi's for the fun!  La Dolce Vita is a wonderful Italian restaurant on the main street along the Malecon.  Other that those favorites we just hunt around for new ones.  There are way too many!!  We think Puerto Vallata has the best restaurants anywhere.  
  When will you be there and where will you stay.  We will be in Nuevo at Falmingos Feb 6 and at Grand Mayan Feb 13.  Then on into town to Villa Del Palmar for the next two weeks.  Will you be there then?


----------



## pittle (Nov 9, 2010)

We are going to Bucerias tomorrow and will let you know about the restaurants we choose for our next two visits.  We went there Sunday and ate at Miguel Angel just off the square (not on the beach).  The food was very good.  We had fish fajitas, red snapper, and my brother & sister-in-law ate the seafood platter for two.  The mahi-mahi on it was outstanding!  

We will go to Bucerias another day next week with some forum friends who have not been to Bucerias yet.  Maybe we will try a different restaurant.


----------



## Parkplace (Nov 9, 2010)

In Nuevo Vallarta there is a great restaurant on the second floor in the shopping centre.  Its a major meat restaurant but I can't think of the name of it.  My husband thinks its a Argentinian theme and they bring you different cuts of meat one at a time??
Its very good.


----------



## Barbeque (Nov 10, 2010)

El Pescatore  Our absolute Favorite  Good Italian and Seafood    (Next to the Paradise Village Mall)

Karens in Bucerias  on the Beach    Great Food.

For Steak in the Marina Vallarta (Several years back) El Rincon de Buenos Aires  One of the Best Ribeyes I have ever had

Napalitos  In the Paradise Village Mall Good Cheap for Mexican  

The top rated restaurant on Trip Advisor in Nuevo Vallarta we were disappointed in our meal  Eddies Place
A lot of people have recommended Victors in the Marina  We found it very reasonable but just ok to us on the food but we are picky. 

When we go to Puerto Vallarta  Robertos Puerto Nuevo  All good but their bacon wrapped cheese stuffed shrimp are the best.  
Agree with Zib on La Dolce Vita  what a good meal and a nice experience. 

Cafe de Olla in PV   also for a really good meal that is reasonable


----------



## KarenLK (Nov 10, 2010)

Brasil is the meat place on the second floor of the mall in Nuevo.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 10, 2010)

Parkplace said:


> In Nuevo Vallarta there is a great restaurant on the second floor in the shopping centre.  Its a major meat restaurant but I can't think of the name of it.  My husband thinks its a Argentinian theme and they bring you different cuts of meat one at a time??
> Its very good.



You are probably thinking of the Brasil Steakhouse which is a typical Brazilian Churrascaria. There are 2 locations in NV with one of them in the shopping center. I have eaten at a lot better Brazilian Churrascarias here but they are adequate.

Here are a couple links with reviews:

http://www.banderasnews.com/restaurants/brasil.htm

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaura..._Steakhouse-Nuevo_Vallarta_Pacific_Coast.html


----------



## easyrider (Nov 10, 2010)

Our first pick for Bucerias is Adriatico. The live music here is more than just dinner music. There is a small dance floor here and the tables in the back are very nice. This place has the best light music and great food. They also had a white zin for my wife and Crown for me. You can get a pizza to go when you leave. This is a fun place.   http://adriaticoristorante.com/

Our second favorite Bucerias restaurant is Sandrina's. The food is great and the entertainment is a live group playing great light music sort of like the music on their website except in spanish. We had the pleasure of listening to a wonderful cuban female vocalist whoes voice was so hard to descibe. 
http://www.sandrinas.com/

After dinner we like to go to Bucerias Gardens for some live clasic rock. http://buceriasgardens.com/

Karens is just ok unless your have a beach table at sunset. 

Same with Adautos. The lighting is very bad on the beach at Adautos after sunset.


----------



## geekgirl512 (Nov 15, 2010)

We were just in PV last month and liked Margarita Grill, just down from Posada de Roger hotel.  Our last night we ate at Hector's Sunset which is near the Sheraton Buganvilias.  Hector's has wonderful outdoor seating next to the beach, but it's private so you won't have vendors wandering by.


----------



## judy23 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have heard LADolce Vita is opening a restuarant in Nuervo. Also there is a new one called Gingers that is near the beginning of the road where the university is. Also near where all that construction was going on last Feb. We are anxious to try it when we are there for the month of Feb.
I also agree with Phylis on Miguel Angel's. We ate there several times last year and the whole snapper is better and cheaper than LaLaguna.


----------



## sally13 (Nov 17, 2010)

*how about..*

fahita republic?


----------



## Zib (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, Fahita Republic is wonderful and one we never miss, but she said she already knew about that one, so I didn't mention it in my post.


----------



## John Cummings (Nov 17, 2010)

Zib said:


> ..There are way too many!!  We think Puerto Vallata has the best restaurants anywhere.



That is a pretty broad statement. We have eaten at many restaurants in PV but there is absolutely no way that I would say that PV has the best *anywhere*. In our opinion there are many places in Mexico and the US that are much better. However what is best is very subjective so I am glad you like the restaurants in PV.


----------



## mikenk (Nov 17, 2010)

Two restaurants we really enjoyed that were first class:

The River Cafe: downtown Puerto Vallarta. Nice location; environment; excellent food.

Le Kliff: about 20 or so miles North of PV.  I took my wife for anniversary. Beautiful, very romantic, well worth the drive for a special evening - nicest setting I have ever been to; food was very good, but environment was great. Guys, you will get great husbanding points taking your wife here. Check out website: http://www.lekliff.com/eng/

Puerto Vallarta does have excellent choices in restaurants.  

Mike


----------



## sally13 (Nov 18, 2010)

*le kliff...*

thanks Mike...


----------



## judy23 (Nov 19, 2010)

Sally,
Look at the websit. It is South of PV near mismaloya


----------



## Jwerking (Dec 5, 2010)

*Restaurants & Need for rental car???*

Hi PV and NV experts:

This will be our second time to Nuevo and Puerto Vallarta in mid- January, thus I still do not have the lay of the land because the first time we stayed at an all inclusive in PV and last time we stayed at the Grand Mayan in Nuevo, but had no car.  We never even made it over to the Nuevo marina area - so don't even know where those restaurants are.  Last time in Nuevo, we ate at the resort several times - expensive and mediocre food and walked to an Italian place by the bus stop. 

How do you guys all get to Bucerias and these other restaurants?  Do you have rental  cars?  Should I rent a car at the airport and do some exploring this time - otherwise, I feel like we are pretty much stuck at the resort.  Is it scary to drive in the area?  Nuevo looked okay, but PV looked frightening to drive in. 

I liked the GM so much last time, that I purchased a resale Mayan Palace week.  So we will be at the GM one week and the second week at MP PV.  When stay at MP, which of the restaurants mentioned are at the Marina there?  IF going to eat in Downtown PVR, does one take the bus or a taxi?? 

Sorry for the dumb questions. 

Joyce


----------



## easyrider (Dec 5, 2010)

Yes, get a car. Then you can go to Bucerias, Salulita, San Francisco,Punta de Mita and PV. Its easy to drive in this area and there is lots to do. We use Avis as the liability insurance is included and our visa card takes care of the colision.


----------

